# crate engine or remanufactured



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Oil in the coolant surge tank is a clear sign of oil cooler failure.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Yup I second the oil cooler. 8-10 year duty life on the rubber seals. Just sucks having to get new bolts, nuts and a new exhaust seal to do it.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Cruzing12 said:


> Yup I second the oil cooler. 8-10 year duty life on the rubber seals. Just sucks having to get new bolts, nuts and a new exhaust seal to do it.
> 
> View attachment 296982


He can leave the head on thou lol


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Bvogt said:


> He can leave the head on thou lol


Lol. Yeah I too thought it was the head, and just so thought since I'm in there I should do a pre emptive and change the oil cooler. Upon taking the head off I found no possible spot for anything to leak. But taking apart the old oil cooler the seals were baked to the block only imagine the internal seal.


----------



## Johnnyeratliff (Nov 22, 2020)

Ok, I like the responses, Just changing out the oil cooler will by me some time in changing out the engine. One other symptom that is puzzling to me, the oil is not a milkshake. Which makes me think that when my wife pulled over, because it was getting hot, and someone stopped to help her out by adding coolant, (I had in the Trunk) that maybe they added oil in the reservoir instead of coolant? It was just my knee Jerk reaction that the oil somehow got there mechanically.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

The cooler is all one piece. It has oil flowing through as well as coolant. Some times the seals dry out and leaks oil down the block and sometimes they leak internally. Pumping oil into the coolant system. Too do the cooler you have to drain the system. I would flush it twice when your done installing the cooler (barely holds 2 gallon) just to help flush it out. Side note, make sure you have a new oil filter and oil before you do it because the oil needs to be drained as well.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Cruzing12 said:


> Lol. Yeah I too thought it was the head, and just so thought since I'm in there I should do a pre emptive and change the oil cooler. Upon taking the head off I found no possible spot for anything to leak. But taking apart the old oil cooler the seals were baked to the block only imagine the internal seal.


Wait, you took the head off to replace the cooler? Ouch


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Bvogt said:


> Wait, you took the head off to replace the cooler? Ouch


yeah.... it was intimate lol. took a razor blade to remove the gasket, then a light 600grit polish to prep.


----------

